# Fake Lyft driver knew rider's real names,real driver and destination.



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

WXMI FOX 17 West Michigan: Fake Lyft driver knew rider's names, real driver, and destination, says CA woman.
https://fox17online.com/2019/06/01/...es-real-driver-and-destination-says-ca-woman/


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Driver is gaming the system. Accepting ping, sending partner, who’s likely been kicked off or can’t qualify.


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

Im betting thats a cell phone clone scam. Nothing to do with lyft or uber....a cloner walks by pax on the street and clones their device, they then can see all driver and rider details just like the pax can. Passes info to buddy in his way. Theres a reason you have to be smart about anything in life. Scammers are everywhere. If it doesnt pass the smell test then move on.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

BigRedDriver said:


> Driver is gaming the system. Accepting ping, sending partner, who's likely been kicked off or can't qualify.


According to the article the real driver showed up a short time later in the correct vehicle.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

all that happened is driver forgot to change the car he was going to use in the app before going online


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> Driver is gaming the system. Accepting ping, sending partner, who's likely been kicked off or can't qualify.


Uber partner is Playing "Dispatcher" with is own team.
The height of entrepreneurship


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

observer said:


> According to the article the real driver showed up a short time later in the correct vehicle.


Would not be unbelievable that the Lyft app actually glitched either.

Happens

Sent to drivers to same location.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Maybe it's a case of the "original" driver not catching that he was re-routed to a different pickup?

Thereby making him "the original" driver on her ping?

I mean i see that happen would explain how he knew her name and all?


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

My guess is that the guy who stopped to do the pickup is married to or involved with the driver, and is using her account because he was deactivated, etc.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

It could have been a bug in the Lyft app. I had this happen to me once when they switched rides between drivers I think. I showed up as my rider got in another car, couldn't cancel trip, then ir disappeared and support told me they had no record of the trip.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

The story doesn't make sense the fake driver would not know where the pax was going until he started the trip, the real driver would not know either.

The only thing I could think of which only happened to me was that on my way somewhere I got paired with a different pax and maybe this guy got pissed off and went for the original ride but that doesn't make sense becuase he wouldn't be able to do the ride because it's no longer in his app.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Fozzie said:


> My guess is that the guy who stopped to do the pickup is married to or involved with the driver, and is using her account because he was deactivated, etc.


That's what I thought at first but it doesn't make much sense. If they were using one account and two cars/drivers their expenses would be double.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

observer said:


> That's what I thought at first but it doesn't make much sense. If they were using one account and two cars/drivers their expenses would be double.


For all we know, he could have been deactivated, so she signed up so they'd have a n account to run off of. She doesn't need to drive, the account is just for him to use.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

I can't think of any way the fake driver knew or could have known of the pax destination unless they had luggage outside and they guessed the closest international airport.


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

Lee239 said:


> I can't think of any way the fake driver knew or could have known of the pax destination unless they had luggage outside and they guessed the closest international airport.


We never know the destination until we start the ride. I call bullshit on the article.


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

Working in security is my primary job, and understanding Cybersecurity either the actual driver has had his phone cloned, or someone sent information to the fake driver.
With the right equipment I could easily clone most phones, and have equipment including software that I can observe WiFi net traffic of different devices.
(You will be amazed at how many people who don’t use VPN’s (Virtual Private Network) when they do banking for example.)
For cloning you only need to be within a couple of feet.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

are you guys being serious ? i already told you what happened....the driver forgot to change to the vehicle they were using before they went online

and on Lyft you can see the destination after clicking on "arrive" but even before starting the trip by clicking on the profile link in the app when you arrive

case closed


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> are you guys being serious ? i already told you what happened....the driver forgot to change to the vehicle they were using before they went online
> 
> and on Lyft you can see the destination after clicking on "arrive" but even before starting the trip by clicking on the profile link in the app when you arrive
> 
> case closed


Did he forget to change his gender too?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> are you guys being serious ? i already told you what happened....the driver forgot to change to the vehicle they were using before they went online
> 
> and on Lyft you can see the destination after clicking on "arrive" but even before starting the trip by clicking on the profile link in the app when you arrive
> 
> case closed


Which makes the article still wrong when they say he was a fake Lyft driver.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I still think either lyft sent two cars OR redispatched the fare to a "closer driver" and the original driver got there first.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Well, duh to Lyft. Obviously the real Lyft driver was sharing his account with and working in concert with the impostor. The real Lyft driver gets the ping and passes the pax info to the impostor. Impostor goes to the pickup and does the ride. Real Lyft driver gets paid and then pays the impostor. In cases where the pax baulks and won't ride, the impostor texts the real driver to say it's a no go and the real driver shows up minutes later and feigns ignorance of the impostor. With this system, the impostor has access to:

Driver's name
Pax' name
Pax' pickup address and destination

You don't really need to be Colombo to work it out.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Well, duh to Lyft. Obviously the real Lyft driver was sharing his account with and working in concert with the impostor. The real Lyft driver gets the ping and passes the pax info to the impostor. Impostor goes to the pickup and does the ride. Real Lyft driver gets paid and then pays the impostor. In cases where the pax baulks and won't ride, the impostor texts the real driver to say it's a no go and the real driver shows up minutes later and feigns ignorance of the impostor. With this system, the impostor has access to:
> 
> Driver's name
> Pax' name
> ...


Except that instead of one person making a fare, you now have two people splitting a fare.

Doesn't make sense unless the pax agrees to pay in cash.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

NotanEmployee said:


> Im betting thats a cell phone clone scam. Nothing to do with lyft or uber....a cloner walks by pax on the street and clones their device, they then can see all driver and rider details just like the pax can. Passes info to buddy in his way. Theres a reason you have to be smart about anything in life. Scammers are everywhere. If it doesnt pass the smell test then move on.


If it is a cloning scam that person should put better use of their time instead of trying so hard to work for subminimum wages ?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

observer said:


> Except that instead of one person making a fare, you now have two people splitting a fare.
> 
> Doesn't make sense unless the pax agrees to pay in cash.


The second person is deactivated or cannot pass the requirements. Person one drives days, person two drives nights.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

its another example of how the Media knows very little about Ride Share works.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> The second person is deactivated or cannot pass the requirements. Person one drives days, person two drives nights.


Good idea except that person 2 showed up immediately in the right car. 
Also, Lyft has a 14 hour limit for driving.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> Good idea except that person 2 showed up immediately in the right car.
> Also, Lyft has a 14 hour limit for driving.


Good point on #1. On #2, I drive both apps, most days one app will be off while the other on. In an 8 hour day, neither app is on the full 8 hours.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

observer said:


> Except that instead of one person making a fare, you now have two people splitting a fare.
> 
> Doesn't make sense unless the pax agrees to pay in cash.


Does any of UberLyft really make sense, though?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

nonononodrivethru said:


> Did he forget to change his gender too?


where does it say the driver had a different gender than the one in the app ?

likely a fake story as usual since it alleges another driver picked them up


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> where does it say the driver had a different gender than the one in the app ?
> 
> likely a fake story as usual since it alleges another driver picked them up


""He said 'Oh, are you looking for, and he mentioned the Lyft drivers actual name," said Greenwood. "We said yeah we are waiting for her, but she's meant to be in a black Honda Civic. But he said no, I'm your Lyft."


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Does any of UberLyft really make sense, though?


no.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> The story doesn't make sense the fake driver would not know where the pax was going until he started the trip, the real driver would not know either.





possibledriver said:


> We never know the destination until we start the ride. I call bullshit on the article.


Incorrect.

As the article states, this was a Lyft ride.

You are given the destination as soon as you arrive.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

likely just another hoax story

when it absolutely positivity makes no sense in the end then it couldn't have happened


----------

